# Has anyone fished the T pier behind the shell on the boardwalk?



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

I fished it late nights last year and did pretty good with the specks and reds. Hopefully they got the lights working on it again.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've caught some nice flounder there.


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

i've only seen bait


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

i have thrown my cast net from there....caught so many mullet in one throw that i had to get help to get it on the dock. had 2 flounder in that batch too.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

you can fish there? Is it packed ?


----------

